# TNT - Chicken Melitzana



## Haggis (Aug 21, 2005)

This is a delicious greek meal. The sauce is something quite different to what you would expect, the cinnamon really adds a distinct flavour to the tomato sauce. Admittedly I did not deep fry the eggplant but grilled it without flouring it (couldn't be bothered :P). And the fried haloumi, always delicious, just adds the finishing touch.

Chicken Melitzana
-----------------
Vegetable oil, for deep frying
1 large eggplant (about 850g), cut into four 5cm-thick rounds
plain flour, seasoned to taste, for dusting
4 chicken breasts (about 170g each)
40g butter, chopped
250g haloumi, cut into 5mm thick slices
steamed asparagus, to serve

Cinnamon Tomato Sauce
2 onions, quartered
extra virgin olive oil
2 sticks of cinnamon
1kg canned italian tomatoes, pureed
1 tbsp honey


For the sauce, process onions in a food processor until pureed. Heat 1 1/2 tablespoons of oil and cinnamon sticks in a heavy based frying pan over medium heat until fragrant. Reduce heat, add onion puree and stir for 15 minutes, then add pureed tomatoes and honey and season to taste. Simmer for 45 minutes or until thickened and reduced, then discard cinnamon sticks. Makes about 3 cups.

Heat oil in a deep fryer or deep saucepan, then dip eggplant slices, one at a time, in water, then in flour, then in water again and place immediately in the oil and fry until eggplant are golden and crisp. Drain on absorbent paper.

Dust chicken breasts in flour, shaking off excess. Heat butter in a heavy based frying pan and cook chicken over medium heat for 3-4 minutes on each side or until golden, then remove from heat. Chicken will not be cooked all the way through.

Place eggplant slices in a roasting pan, then top each piece of eggplant with one chicken breast and pour 1/3 cup sauce over chicken to completely cover. Divide haloumi slices among chicken, then spoon remaining sauce over cheese and bake at 180'C for 20 minutes or until chicken is just cooked through.

Divide chicken breasts among 4 plates and serve immediately, with steamed asparagus to the side.

Serves 4.


Enjoy!


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 28, 2005)

What is haloumi? Anything I could substitte for it if I can't find It?


----------



## Haggis (Aug 28, 2005)

Haloumi is a cheese of greek/lebanese origin. I feel that its flavour and texture is like that of feta, however it stands up really well to heat (its great just cut into slices and fried for a bit, still retains its shape). 

You could try substituting feta in this recipe, I think it would be quite similar in the overall end result except the feta would melt more than the haloumi, but no big deal.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2005)

I've never heard of this, but it sounds good!  Can it be done with ground cinnamon instead of cinnamon sticks?  If so, how much should I use?  I'm sure it is better with the cinnamon sticks, but I have ground.   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Aug 28, 2005)

Melted feta is wonderful!  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Haggis (Aug 28, 2005)

I have made it with ground cinnamon when I didn't have any cinnamon quills on hand. The overall flavour is better with the quills, but the ground cinnamon was perfectly acceptable. Look to substitute around half a teaspoon for each quill (so for this recipe use a teaspoon of ground cinnamon).

Try to get haloumi for this recipe it really is delicious. Try to get it anyway! Its a great cheese just to throw on the grill (crumbed or not) and eat hot. Delicious.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks Haggis!  

 Barbara


----------

